# Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D LED statt 3dVision



## richard88 (21. August 2011)

Hallo an alle.
Ich habe vor kurzem im Internet den Samsung SyncMaster S27A950D LED gefunden und gelesen,
das der Monitor 2D Inhalte (auch Spiele) in 3D umwandeln kann,
sodass ich mich frage, ob dieser Monitor eine Alternative zu Nvidia 3d Vision sein kann.

Würde mich über Antworten freuen.


Danke


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2011)

Wo hast Du das denn gelesen? Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen, außer als "Spielerei", also dass ein Bild analysiert wird und dann wie bei Theaterkulissen ein Teil weiter hinten zu stehen scheint als ein anderer. Funktionieredes 3D aus einem 2D-Film/Spiel zu machen wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht gehen, denn dafür müsste der Monitor ja "wissen", ob zB ein auf dem Schirm sichtbarer Baum nun 2m hoch ist und 10m von der Kamera wegsteht oder ob es ein 30m-Baum ist, der 100m von der Kamera wegsteht. beide Bäume würde auf dem TFT zB "5cm hoch" sein, aber um den Baum korrekt in 3D ins Bild einzubauen, müsste der Monitor halt die Daten haben, was genau es nun für ein Baum ist.


----------



## richard88 (21. August 2011)

Hier habe ich das gelesen:

Syncmaster S27A950D LED: Samsung-Display macht auch 2D-Spiele dreidimensional - Golem.de

Außerdem:
http://www.videoaktiv.de/2011071061...ster-S27A950D-LED-3D-Bild-auf-Knopfdruck.html

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2011)

Ja, das ist so, wie ich vermutete:_ "Die Konvertierung führt teils zu Bildern, die an übereinanderliegende und gegeneinander verschobene 2D-Ebenen erinnern."_

Das kannst Du Dir eben wie bei nem Theaterstückvorstellen, wo dann vorne Baumkulissen stehen und dahinter Häuserkulissen nochmal 5m weiter hinten eine Himmel-Kulisse. Das wird aber nicht so klappen, dass Du wirklich ein 3D-Bild hast, sondern eher so, als hättest Du vom Spiel eine Art Modellbau-Nachbau. 

Lies auch mal die eine Meinung hier von "Smudo": http://www.amazon.de/review/R3W4UUX702E8J0  der lobt zB Starcraft2 - kein Wunder, denn da sind die Gebäude usw. immer in einem ähnlichen Abstand zur Kamera, das ist also dann auch nicht sooo schwer. Bei nem richtigen 3D-Spiel aber, wo Objekte im gleichen Blickfeld liegem aber das eine ist umgerechnet 100m nöher zu Dir als das andere, wird es schon komplizierter. zudem ist da wohl auch eine Software für nötig, die sicher auch etwas Leistung benötigt.

Für den Preis kannst Du an sich auch direkt 3D-Vision nehmen.


----------



## richard88 (22. August 2011)

Ok danke für Deine Antwort.
Jetzt habe ich den LG  D2342P entdeckt.
Leider kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus aber ich habe gehört, dass der Monitor NV 3DVision (nur Software) benutzt,
aber eben eine eigene Brille.-Stimmt das?
Also wenn das stimmt heißt das auch, dass die FPS wieder halbiert werden?

Außerdem wollte ich wissen, ob er "besser" oder "schlechter" ist als ein Monitor, den man dann auch mit NV 3d Vision Kit benutzt.

MfG


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Also, da das ganze ja trotzdem per Shutterbrille funktioniert, dürfen die "gefühlten" FPS immer noch halbiert werden. Aber das kann ich nicht genau sagen. Bei amazon zB sind viele User nicht unzufrieden, auch wenn es ja nach Spiel gar nicht klappt und dann wiederum ganz gut klappt (zB Crysis 2 klappt gut, weil das schon in 2D auf stereoskopische Bilder ausgelegt ist)

Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: LG D2342P 58,4 cm (23 Zoll) widescreen 3D Monitor (LED, Full-HD, 5ms Reaktionszeit) schwarz



Ein echtes 3D-Vision wird dem aber trotzdem überlegen sein. Du kannst natürlich den Monitor einfach mal bestellen und testen.


----------

